# great day at the track 12.18 @117mph STOCK MOTOR



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

yes its true bone stock longblock 97 10to1 comp boosting this set up for 75k lower boost for most of its life 12psi








































_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 9:25 PM 6-26-2008_








action=view¤t=h2o087.jpg
_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 9:26 PM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 5:35 PM 7-3-2008_

_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 8:08 PM 7-8-2008_

_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 8:08 PM 7-8-2008_

_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 8:11 PM 7-8-2008_


_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 1:22 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: great day at the track 12.18 @117mph STOCK MOTOR (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dang... where do you have a list of mods?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

saab junkyard turbo,meth injection,big front mount (truck benz) i cut it to make the bigest core posible, saab injectors, 1to1 fpr, made my own short runner IM, and 20psi towed the rocco to the track with the s4 (tow bar). have 15 time slips from that day.could have drove home too.










_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 9:27 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: great day at the track 12.18 @117mph STOCK MOTOR (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

Well done!


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: great day at the track 12.18 @117mph STOCK MOTOR (Pitsy)*

not to be picky but seeing that you are running FI you are not a stock motor...


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

STOCK LONG BLOCK


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

nicely done...
it also helps that early 80's rocco's weigh as much as go-carts... there's a fellow on here that got close to this time n/a in a rocco... well not close... 12.8 I believe... just saying...


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

thanksn for the kind words guys (except mr.pickles) should be hittin 11s at waterfest


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

post up pics of your 94 urs4 please!


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

i will. towing the rocco


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (independent77)*

Awesome job man!


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Hollagraphik)*

I knew that the old SAAB turbo setup would werk!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

sure does sure does


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_saab junkyard turbo,meth injection,big front mount (truck benz) i cut it to make the bigest core posible, saab injectors, 1to1 fpr, made my own short runner IM, and 20psi towed the rocco to the track with the s4 (tow bar). have 15 time slips from that day.could have drove home too.









_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 9:27 PM 6-26-2008_

now THATS the way its done! budget power FTW!


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_saab junkyard turbo,meth injection,big front mount (truck benz) i cut it to make the bigest core posible, saab injectors, 1to1 fpr, made my own short runner IM, and 20psi towed the rocco to the track with the s4 (tow bar). have 15 time slips from that day.could have drove home too.









_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 9:27 PM 6-26-2008_

See most people that post info like this post the time slip, they post a pic and maybe actual SPECS. Saying you have saab injectors does not really tell anyone anything about your engine. Hey Maybe what turbo your running i mean a maxed out saab turbo pushes like what 300cfm that's good for 220whp @ 20psi MAYBE, what management your running. Just posting I ran this # in this car really is a stupid post.








I would prob be the first one to say a junk yard power house is awesome but Im sure there are others like myself that would like more details.




_Modified by pozer at 10:17 AM 7-3-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pozer)*

everything i posted is 100% true dont be a hater!!! go to the rocco forums u can see last years time slips and the dyno sheet from a while back it shows 267whp i cant belive it makes the power it does so thats why i posted it. maybe the stock comp. has something to do w/it


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (pozer)*

and as for managment there is none stock 93 ecu w 1to1 fpr and meth i did hav the rev. limeter raised and 10% fuel bump over 3k. thats it


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

You posted here to obviously tell people about your setup why should be have to go hunt down the info?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

so why did everyone jump on his case cuz there were no pics? i could pull a random timeslip off the net p-shop it and post it and claim its mine...come on now people. good job with the runs dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

player haters ball 2008


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_good job with the runs dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2 on that


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (nuttfacesurprise)*

OP: Great times. I checked out your other post and it looks amazing. Do you remember what year and model Saab you pulled the turbo out of?


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:34 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

give this dude props



_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:35 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (mavx)*

i should have originally posted the quote that goes with the picture "Those who can't do, Hate." wicked times. and with 8 valves..


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*

the saab turbo u want is frm an 86to89 9000t and900t


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

i like being a grease monkey.


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:35 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Keep it up, doing good.


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:35 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (nuttfacesurprise)*

To the OP, good numbers. I'm guessing this is just a stock ABA or similar motor? I'm going to be installing an ABA in my mk1 soon so these numbers inspire me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by LangsamKafer at 10:36 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah stock aba out of a 97 w/93 harness and ecu I dont know if this is a freak motor or what. or if this setup can be duplicated but im happy for how long its lasted and the power it makes!! it will be going on a diferent brand dyno soon to see if the #s r right.


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_the saab turbo u want is frm an 86to89 9000t and900t

Good to know since thats whats sitting in my garage waiting to go on the 8v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (corrado1013)*

Did you keep the stock WG or go external?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado1013)*

external tial 38


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

got my 24s in (tires) if i dont break anything 11s r a must!!!!


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

this is for all the haters u can hate me now


----------



## Zugems (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: great day at the track 12.18 @117mph STOCK MOTOR (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

nice...kudos...im jealous


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: great day at the track 12.18 @117mph STOCK MOTOR (Zugems)*

kudos?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

thats whats up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

so awesome man. keep pushing the limits of that stock longblock i wanna see where she blows. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

thanx man will do. def. expected it to blow a long time ago. can believe its lasted this long,especialy with my driving habits niether does every one else i tell about the car. maybe its a freak motor or that aba's can take alot of abuse.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

sup man i rmember seeing you on the highway on my way back from work a good while ago. 
Me in my black GTI 16V and my friend in his vr rado. 
Nice to see a car brake traction on the highway.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah i remember that the red rado right?


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

yeah. the red rado and black gti


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Looks really good!
Did you make that tow bar? I think I may try that version of a tow bar rather than having a friend sit in towed car.


----------



## horan116 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice numbers man love it


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

thanx. no i bought the bar from jcwittny but i did reinforce the bumer suport. best way of towing in my opinion u can make tight turns, back up (if ur careful) and alot less weieght to pull w/an s4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (horan116)*

thanx man. putting on a bigger turbo soon lets see wut this nonforged aba can take w/stock compression. 350 whp is the goal


----------



## mktoui (Aug 30, 2008)

great job man, thats effing fast vw
im a complete noob when it comes to building cars, so i have no idea how you built a saab turbo into your vw. 
im currently studying, but you give me some good ideas for the future.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

thanx man. the saab turbo is just ur basic t3 that hav been used in a wide range of aps


----------



## mktoui (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

so why are you expecting your motor to blow?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hey so how much PSi can that turbo put out?
And when could you fix my audi man?!?!?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (mktoui)*

well where do i start its making 3 times the stock power on a bone stock motor. so i cant belive its still runin (Knock on wood). but we will see how much it can take.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

23 psi is the highest i hav ran. when ever ur ready u know where i live. did u get that 200?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I want to hear details about the head work on the motor? valve size, porting, cam? This thread has rejuvenated my lost faith in ever making big power with an 8v.


----------



## jakub28 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

all that i can say is here's a


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

here r the details STOCK, STOCK, and STOCK


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jakub28)*

thanx man here is one for u. cheers


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

makes me want to crank the boost up a bit a well im kinda happy for now on 12 but another 2-3 psi would be nice


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

just do it but put a wideband on it to make sure ur not runnin lean.(i hav one fs if ur intrested)


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

cant afford one at the moment, hopefully i can pick up an aem on ebay for 199 soon or grab yours if cheaper within the next month or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

how exactly did you make the turbo fit








im just unfamiliar with Saab - is it a 1 piece turbo/manifold? or did you get an aftermarket flange?
more info would be great: thumbup:


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (nick2.0Tgti)*

the Saab turbo has the generic t3 flang so there is plenty of manifolds that it bolts up too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_I want to hear details about the head work on the motor? valve size, porting, cam? This thread has rejuvenated my lost faith in ever making big power with an 8v.

who cares about that. What I want to know is what your ignition timing is at full tilt boogie, and your A/F ratios. 
STOCK /STOCK/STOCK means the engine goes BOOM/BOOM/BOOM.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (simon-says)*

hasn't gone boom boom boom yet. many back to back track runs on a hot day still runin. dont know timing as the computer is stock w/10% fuel bump over 3k and raised rev limiter but my a/f are good even at 23psi and the EGTs arent that crazy either


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

what clutch and other head hardwear are you using? I have the same sabb turbo and getting ready to up my boost siverly


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

that is a hot mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.runing a 16v plate and clutch net 6puck sprung. be carefull w/the digi set up I never had any luck w/digi. the older ecus were much slower.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_hasn't gone boom boom boom yet. many back to back track runs on a hot day still runin. dont know timing as the computer is stock w/10% fuel bump over 3k and raised rev limiter but my a/f are good even at 23psi and the EGTs arent that crazy either









You lie like a RUG. 
NO WAY. What do you mean EGT's arn't crazy. what like 1600* 
23 PSI yeah right.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_
You lie like a RUG. 
NO WAY. What do you mean EGT's arn't crazy. what like 1600* 
23 PSI yeah right.









umm...ok








hes running 23psi. I know him personally and he is running what he says he is , ive seen his car on many occasions and have seen his dynos, my sisters b/f use to work with him back when he worked for vw a couple yrs ago and the car was still pretty dam fast back then from what i hear. 



_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 11:15 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_that is a hot mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.runing a 16v plate and clutch net 6puck sprung. be carefull w/the digi set up I never had any luck w/digi. the older ecus were much slower. 

what do you mean by the older ecus were much slower. im getting the sns stage 5.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
umm...ok








hes running 23psi. I know him personally and he is running what he says he is , ive seen his car on many occasions and have seen his dynos, my sisters b/f use to work with him back when he worked for vw a couple yrs ago and the car was still pretty dam fast back then from what i hear. 
_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 11:15 PM 9-17-2008_


X2 I have seen this car murder Patric's VR6 over here i don't know if he remembers. But the vr was chip, quafie diff, cat-back, intake, and maybe more siht but please if you've never seen the car don't knock it. Because god only knows you have prob never.. Ever tried that set-up before. If it wasn't for the fact that i already had a VR6 in my gti i would run the same set-up hes got. Because trying to push 23 psi out of a stock vr is IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

what kind of saab turbo isnt there s low pressure turbo and then a high, or is it just the turbo manifold that made the difference I know the cse is somehow different then the cs


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (simon-says)*

yeah it gets close to 1600 but to me thats not that crazy, because before the meth I have seen them go much higher w/less boost


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (apexT)*

the turbo that u want is from the older saabs 89 and older


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

whats the AR on them


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

i think its a 48


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

i think for my birthday im going to by a roco!


----------



## infamousj2vr (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

Hope you make that 350hp...simple setup w/great results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

i think thats a great idea we will prob. be the only two rocos in BPT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (infamousj2vr)*

thanx man thats the goal


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

hey Eugene is methanol injection hard to do? and would it make a difference if i ran it on an NA motor?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

Its not hard just time consuming to make it look clean. I dont think its worth doing on a NA motor. its not that it makes a lot of power its just that u can run more boost w/it on.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_
You lie like a RUG. 
NO WAY. What do you mean EGT's arn't crazy. what like 1600* 
23 PSI yeah right.









Well that shows you know nothing about ABA's.....
I also run 25 PSI boost through a stock lower end..from a 99 OBD2 Jetta
alltho i run stacked gasgets and head studs.using C2 software.
I believe the rods will be good to 360 WTQ ....I'll find out after i move to stand alone.
Looking good
Well Done


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

I want my next project to do 500 wheel HP... i want to get into super car power


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

thanx man! for the record i dont think 1600 is that crazy because i have seen my EGTs way higher than that at lower boost... My friend bent a stock rod @ 417whp so lets see wut we can make before bending one.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

NICE!!!!


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

our cars dont need 500 hp to be supercar Fast. 2000lb+300whp=supercar FAST. I spanked a Vantage on 95 at 3am greatest feeling in the world. could not belive he raced me (a lot of provoking on my part thought)








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ^^^


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

lol







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_our cars dont need 500 hp to be supercar Fast. 2000lb+300whp=supercar FAST. I spanked a Vantage on 95 at 3am greatest feeling in the world. could not belive he raced me (a lot of provoking on my part thought)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









HA thats funny. but yea i would like to put at least 300whp on my audi or max 400whp.
my GTi i would like it to put down min 300 max i would like to see is any where from 400-450.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

W/power like you will be spinning tires in 5th http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that would be sick.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

come on lets see what you got now buddy?!? show the world!!


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

are you talking about the 10sec stock bottom end rocco







that im building or the fancy mk2 (ABA.T. u know the deal)?


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_are you talking about the 10sec stock bottom end rocco







that im building or the fancy mk2 (ABA.T. u know the deal)?

Yes sir thats the rocco thats the beast i'm talking about!!!!!!
























_Modified by Trict GTi at 3:23 PM 11-5-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

I think i might start a build thread for the beast


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

hell yes son!!!!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Trict GTi)*

Good stuff. I'm planning a little stock block build with just arp everything. I was looking to see what these limits were.


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (root beer)*

my friend pushed the stock rods to the limit. bent one at 417 whp on NOS










_Modified by turbo81roc X-Flow at 5:15 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

got 13in bogarts big tires here we go. 11s damn it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

cluch is sliping anyone have suggestions for a PP


----------



## Das_GTI_Meistershaft (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

How is your tranny holding up??


----------

